# S15 Headlights on an S14 Front End



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

What is involved in putting s15 headlights on an 14 front end? I know the headlights are shaped different so I dont know if Will only need a new hood or whats up.


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

u need the s15 conversion, unless ur pretty good with a concrete drill and a saw.


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

So does anyone know a site where I can find a Full s14a conversion kit with headlights and all that jazz?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

nycist doesnt know what the hell he's talking about.

for s15/s14a front end conversion
- s15/s14a head lights
- s15/s14a head lights bracket
- s15/s14a front bumper + fenders + hood + bumper support ( could go custom )
- s15/s14a turn signals


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

jeong said:


> nycist doesnt know what the hell he's talking about.
> 
> for s15/s14a front end conversion
> - s15/s14a head lights
> ...


So maybe this is a thread I have missed on here somewhere because God knows I've looked high and low for it, but what is the prefered place to order these parts. Now just as a point of reference I would really prefer metal fenders, I dont want to sweat when the obnoxious 5 year old pushes a buggy at my car in the parking lot of a grocery store. Just any websites that have either the real parts from an S14a or aftermarket with OE quality fenders.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

I used an S15 radiator support, S15 fender custom molded to the S14 fenders, S15 lights, S15 hood, and an S15 bumper.


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> I used an S15 radiator support, S15 fender custom molded to the S14 fenders, S15 lights, S15 hood, and an S15 bumper.


Who did the custom work, or is it best just to get the s15 fender kits?


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

alexinpg said:


> Who did the custom work, or is it best just to get the s15 fender kits?


It's probably better to get the fender kits, i know it's cheaper that way too.

I had my body shop make the fenders, because at the time, i didn't know people made conversion fenders.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

most s14a parts could be found at your nissan dealer / junkyard

s15 conversion:
- headlights from courtesyparts.com (560bux for a pair.. cheaper than jspec)
- masa s14->s15 fenders. search
- you can get hood/front bumper from jspec. they will be qualitiy JDM OE parts but they will cost some $$$. if you want, you can get aftermarket parts


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

jeong said:


> nycist doesnt know what the hell he's talking about.
> 
> for s15/s14a front end conversion
> - s15/s14a head lights
> ...


really? how is that so when i suggested the same thing you suggested?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

this is irrelevant to the thread. shut up and don't argue


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

lmao


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Nycist said:


> lmao


Again, wasting time. 

So, as everyone said, get the conversion fenders, S15 headlights, S15 bumper and Rad support, and an S15 hood and your in business.

But if you paint it blue, I will be mad. And my car is faster than yours.


----------



## alexinpg (Oct 5, 2004)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> Again, wasting time.
> 
> So, as everyone said, get the conversion fenders, S15 headlights, S15 bumper and Rad support, and an S15 hood and your in business.
> 
> But if you paint it blue, I will be mad. And my car is faster than yours.


Actually painting it yellow here in the next few months. Kind of be my christmas present to myself.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

vis racing has S15 kits for 89-what ever the last year of the 240s was.
But it has an aftermarket style bumper with them.


----------

